# TTC baby #2 with a toddler need a buddy!?:)



## bombshellmom

Hello everyone, I would like to find some buddies who are also TTC #2 and already have a toddler!! I am stopping my birth control pill of 2 months (short lived :laugh2: ) I am 22 years old and my little girl is going to be 3 in July! I started my AF yesterday unfortunately, so now hoping July is the month! Would really like some buddies to chat with! <3


----------



## bombshellmom

Anyone?!


----------



## hardd2011

bombshellmom said:


> Anyone?!

I would love to join you. I am 24 and have a 15 month old son. We decide to try for #2 because the health care system in germany is way better than the states. Was going to start trying next month but IUD was not in the correct place so had to remove it June 11. Had withdrawal bleed 13. Stop bleeding the 15th. Notice EWCM on 16 and 17th. Had o pain on the right side on the 18th with very watery discharge and then turned creamy the 19th. BD on the ewcm days :)


----------



## apaki

Hi can I join? I have a 17 month old son and I'm currently on CD4!


----------



## MeganS0326

Hi ya! I am currently TTC#2 with a 15 month old DS. We've been trying for #2 since my first PP AF with no luck so far. I'm and older mommy (38) so we have a limited time to get to #2. I also have PCOS with irregular or anovulatory cycles, FUN! Would love to join in with you ladies if you will have me.


----------



## bombshellmom

Everyone welcome!!:) 

I am on CD6 right now so O and testing seems so far away right now!! How is everyone doing in their cycles right now?! Anxious??? :flower:


I noticed some stringy cm although I am still spotting from AF was hoping maybe I'd O sooner due to stopping the pill and hormones being out of whack. I'm soooo impatient! And I hate the 2WW but I feel like I'd rather be there than waiting to O because I'm just ready to test grr!! 

Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> Everyone welcome!!:)
> 
> I am on CD6 right now so O and testing seems so far away right now!! How is everyone doing in their cycles right now?! Anxious??? :flower:
> 
> 
> I noticed some stringy cm although I am still spotting from AF was hoping maybe I'd O sooner due to stopping the pill and hormones being out of whack. I'm soooo impatient! And I hate the 2WW but I feel like I'd rather be there than waiting to O because I'm just ready to test grr!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:

I'm on CD5! AF is still around so I'm getting impatient too! I want to be actively trying! According to FF I am fertile starting July 2nd so I'm pretty much gonna start DTD as soon as AF is gone! This time around I'm equipped with preseed, ovulation tests and a thermometer so hope we catch that egg!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome!!:)
> 
> I am on CD6 right now so O and testing seems so far away right now!! How is everyone doing in their cycles right now?! Anxious??? :flower:
> 
> 
> I noticed some stringy cm although I am still spotting from AF was hoping maybe I'd O sooner due to stopping the pill and hormones being out of whack. I'm soooo impatient! And I hate the 2WW but I feel like I'd rather be there than waiting to O because I'm just ready to test grr!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD5! AF is still around so I'm getting impatient too! I want to be actively trying! According to FF I am fertile starting July 2nd so I'm pretty much gonna start DTD as soon as AF is gone! This time around I'm equipped with preseed, ovulation tests and a thermometer so hope we catch that egg!Click to expand...

How are you doing now?? I'm currently on CD10 now and my fertile days according to FF have started today, my app on my phone says tomorrow. Either way is fine with me, just bring on O day!!! I have been noticing I'm getting nausea at night...which is strange because I never get nauseous unless I'm pregnant...I took a test (lol hopeful thinking right) two days ago and BFN but it's just so weird that I'm getting a sick feeling without a pregnancy.. I did have either a chemical pregnancy or just a false positive when AF came but it was neg at the doctor's so I doubt it would be because of that


----------



## hardd2011

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome!!:)
> 
> I am on CD6 right now so O and testing seems so far away right now!! How is everyone doing in their cycles right now?! Anxious??? :flower:
> 
> 
> I noticed some stringy cm although I am still spotting from AF was hoping maybe I'd O sooner due to stopping the pill and hormones being out of whack. I'm soooo impatient! And I hate the 2WW but I feel like I'd rather be there than waiting to O because I'm just ready to test grr!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD5! AF is still around so I'm getting impatient too! I want to be actively trying! According to FF I am fertile starting July 2nd so I'm pretty much gonna start DTD as soon as AF is gone! This time around I'm equipped with preseed, ovulation tests and a thermometer so hope we catch that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing now?? I'm currently on CD10 now and my fertile days according to FF have started today, my app on my phone says tomorrow. Either way is fine with me, just bring on O day!!! I have been noticing I'm getting nausea at night...which is strange because I never get nauseous unless I'm pregnant...I took a test (lol hopeful thinking right) two days ago and BFN but it's just so weird that I'm getting a sick feeling without a pregnancy.. I did have either a chemical pregnancy or just a false positive when AF came but it was neg at the doctor's so I doubt it would be because of thatClick to expand...

 Did you test come up neg with a urine test but home test showed positive? It happen to me also with my chemical, blood test came out positive though.


----------



## bombshellmom

hardd2011 said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome!!:)
> 
> I am on CD6 right now so O and testing seems so far away right now!! How is everyone doing in their cycles right now?! Anxious??? :flower:
> 
> 
> I noticed some stringy cm although I am still spotting from AF was hoping maybe I'd O sooner due to stopping the pill and hormones being out of whack. I'm soooo impatient! And I hate the 2WW but I feel like I'd rather be there than waiting to O because I'm just ready to test grr!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD5! AF is still around so I'm getting impatient too! I want to be actively trying! According to FF I am fertile starting July 2nd so I'm pretty much gonna start DTD as soon as AF is gone! This time around I'm equipped with preseed, ovulation tests and a thermometer so hope we catch that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing now?? I'm currently on CD10 now and my fertile days according to FF have started today, my app on my phone says tomorrow. Either way is fine with me, just bring on O day!!! I have been noticing I'm getting nausea at night...which is strange because I never get nauseous unless I'm pregnant...I took a test (lol hopeful thinking right) two days ago and BFN but it's just so weird that I'm getting a sick feeling without a pregnancy.. I did have either a chemical pregnancy or just a false positive when AF came but it was neg at the doctor's so I doubt it would be because of thatClick to expand...
> 
> Did you test come up neg with a urine test but home test showed positive? It happen to me also with my chemical, blood test came out positive though.Click to expand...


My blood test and urine test from the doctor's came up negative, but two days prior it came up positive at home!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Everyone welcome!!:)
> 
> I am on CD6 right now so O and testing seems so far away right now!! How is everyone doing in their cycles right now?! Anxious??? :flower:
> 
> 
> I noticed some stringy cm although I am still spotting from AF was hoping maybe I'd O sooner due to stopping the pill and hormones being out of whack. I'm soooo impatient! And I hate the 2WW but I feel like I'd rather be there than waiting to O because I'm just ready to test grr!!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD5! AF is still around so I'm getting impatient too! I want to be actively trying! According to FF I am fertile starting July 2nd so I'm pretty much gonna start DTD as soon as AF is gone! This time around I'm equipped with preseed, ovulation tests and a thermometer so hope we catch that egg!Click to expand...
> 
> How are you doing now?? I'm currently on CD10 now and my fertile days according to FF have started today, my app on my phone says tomorrow. Either way is fine with me, just bring on O day!!! I have been noticing I'm getting nausea at night...which is strange because I never get nauseous unless I'm pregnant...I took a test (lol hopeful thinking right) two days ago and BFN but it's just so weird that I'm getting a sick feeling without a pregnancy.. I did have either a chemical pregnancy or just a false positive when AF came but it was neg at the doctor's so I doubt it would be because of thatClick to expand...

Oh wow that's so unusual. Could it be a tummy bug or something? I'm on CD 9. Fertile days don't start till July 2nd but we'll start BD today anyway! Can't hurt right? ;)


----------



## bombshellmom

It could be, but only at night? lol it's strange I'm telling you! Just wait until 9 months from now when I'm on I didn't know I was Pregnant haha. :haha:

Heeeeeck no sister! You BD your heart out!!:happydance:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> It could be, but only at night? lol it's strange I'm telling you! Just wait until 9 months from now when I'm on I didn't know I was Pregnant haha. :haha:
> 
> Heeeeeck no sister! You BD your heart out!!:happydance:

Hahaha!!! As long as you're not one of the ladies who discover it on the loo :haha:

I saw EWCM today!!! Fertile mucus!!! :happydance: so I'm just waiting for hubby to get home so we can BD. Fx we catch the egg!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> It could be, but only at night? lol it's strange I'm telling you! Just wait until 9 months from now when I'm on I didn't know I was Pregnant haha. :haha:
> 
> Heeeeeck no sister! You BD your heart out!!:happydance:
> 
> Hahaha!!! As long as you're not one of the ladies who discover it on the loo :haha:
> 
> I saw EWCM today!!! Fertile mucus!!! :happydance: so I'm just waiting for hubby to get home so we can BD. Fx we catch the egg!Click to expand...


Same here girl!!!! Lots of EWCM today for me too. DH is at work as well so I'm going to pounce as soon as he's back lol!! :haha::happydance: I O in 3 days according to FF! Let's get these eggs fertilized!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> It could be, but only at night? lol it's strange I'm telling you! Just wait until 9 months from now when I'm on I didn't know I was Pregnant haha. :haha:
> 
> Heeeeeck no sister! You BD your heart out!!:happydance:
> 
> Hahaha!!! As long as you're not one of the ladies who discover it on the loo :haha:
> 
> I saw EWCM today!!! Fertile mucus!!! :happydance: so I'm just waiting for hubby to get home so we can BD. Fx we catch the egg!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same here girl!!!! Lots of EWCM today for me too. DH is at work as well so I'm going to pounce as soon as he's back lol!! :haha::happydance: I O in 3 days according to FF! Let's get these eggs fertilized!Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: :dust: I hope you catch that egg!

Lol at pounce on DH! &#128513; we just DTD and I have a good feeling about this cycle. Not sure when I will O because fertility friend still shows July 5/6/7. I'm thinking between 2nd and 4th? Gonna keep BDing till the fertile cm stops!


----------



## bombshellmom

Girl, if we both conceive this cycle we will have close due dates!

LOL that's literally what I did, he got home and I jumped on him and wouldn't let him to anything else before we DTD!!! I'm also feeling pretty good this cycle, especially now that I am feeling/seeing more EWCM. I was worried my cycles would be all messed up because of stopping the pill but I seem fine and normal! A little emotional! 

My OPK looked almost positive! Are you using any OPK's?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> Girl, if we both conceive this cycle we will have close due dates!
> 
> LOL that's literally what I did, he got home and I jumped on him and wouldn't let him to anything else before we DTD!!! I'm also feeling pretty good this cycle, especially now that I am feeling/seeing more EWCM. I was worried my cycles would be all messed up because of stopping the pill but I seem fine and normal! A little emotional!
> 
> My OPK looked almost positive! Are you using any OPK's?

Yay! Last time I got pregnant very quickly off the pill so fx the same happens for you.

I'm using OPKs but just getting faint lines so far. Hoping to see a positive around 4th or 5th July!

Post pictures of yours!


----------



## bombshellmom

Alright, here is the one from yesterday! I will probably take my last one either today or tomorrow, not sure because I only have 1 left haha!! 

Post pictures of yours too when you do them!
 



Attached Files:







20150629_180424.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> Alright, here is the one from yesterday! I will probably take my last one either today or tomorrow, not sure because I only have 1 left haha!!
> 
> Post pictures of yours too when you do them!

You look like you're almost there! :happydance: 

Today was a weird day. I am pretty sure I saw EWCM yesterday but had none today and then we ended up not BD thanks to a stupid broken water heater that was more important. Hope we get back on track tomorrow..both CM&BD!

I'm going to take two ovulation tests per day starting tomorrow..hopefully that will also help pinpoint O!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Alright, here is the one from yesterday! I will probably take my last one either today or tomorrow, not sure because I only have 1 left haha!!
> 
> Post pictures of yours too when you do them!
> 
> You look like you're almost there! :happydance:
> 
> Today was a weird day. I am pretty sure I saw EWCM yesterday but had none today and then we ended up not BD thanks to a stupid broken water heater that was more important. Hope we get back on track tomorrow..both CM&BD!
> 
> I'm going to take two ovulation tests per day starting tomorrow..hopefully that will also help pinpoint O!Click to expand...


Oh lord, ours broke a couple months ago too and found out we had been living in carbon monoxide for 3 months!!! Hope it's nothing too serious that you have to spend lots of $$$ on!! 

That sounds like a good idea!! I'm heading out to the store tomorrow to buy some more OPK's as well, just took another one (30 minutes earlier than yesterday...oops?) and it was much lighter than yesterday..or perhaps I missed my surge?! UGH!! 
Get back to BDing girl!! ;)


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Alright, here is the one from yesterday! I will probably take my last one either today or tomorrow, not sure because I only have 1 left haha!!
> 
> Post pictures of yours too when you do them!
> 
> You look like you're almost there! :happydance:
> 
> Today was a weird day. I am pretty sure I saw EWCM yesterday but had none today and then we ended up not BD thanks to a stupid broken water heater that was more important. Hope we get back on track tomorrow..both CM&BD!
> 
> I'm going to take two ovulation tests per day starting tomorrow..hopefully that will also help pinpoint O!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh lord, ours broke a couple months ago too and found out we had been living in carbon monoxide for 3 months!!! Hope it's nothing too serious that you have to spend lots of $$$ on!!
> 
> That sounds like a good idea!! I'm heading out to the store tomorrow to buy some more OPK's as well, just took another one (30 minutes earlier than yesterday...oops?) and it was much lighter than yesterday..or perhaps I missed my surge?! UGH!!
> Get back to BDing girl!! ;)Click to expand...

If you BD the last two days then you wouldn't have missed the chance right? 

I have slightly creamy cm today. So I'm assuming the EWCM will be back in a day or two! Fx!


----------



## apaki

How's it going girl? You're officially in the TWW right? I just saw some ewcm today so hopefully this time isn't a false alarm :(


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> How's it going girl? You're officially in the TWW right? I just saw some ewcm today so hopefully this time isn't a false alarm :(

YES! Lol and already going crazy. 1DPO today, so here we gooo! YAY EWCM! :) Get that eggie, girl! How do you feel? Any cramping or twinges? I had some twinge feelings yesterday!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> How's it going girl? You're officially in the TWW right? I just saw some ewcm today so hopefully this time isn't a false alarm :(
> 
> YES! Lol and already going crazy. 1DPO today, so here we gooo! YAY EWCM! :) Get that eggie, girl! How do you feel? Any cramping or twinges? I had some twinge feelings yesterday!Click to expand...

Ooh twinges sounds promising! I'm not having anything except a headache. God knows what that is. I am so excited to BD tonight but hubby is now running late from work! Hopefully he will have the energy :(


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> How's it going girl? You're officially in the TWW right? I just saw some ewcm today so hopefully this time isn't a false alarm :(
> 
> YES! Lol and already going crazy. 1DPO today, so here we gooo! YAY EWCM! :) Get that eggie, girl! How do you feel? Any cramping or twinges? I had some twinge feelings yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh twinges sounds promising! I'm not having anything except a headache. God knows what that is. I am so excited to BD tonight but hubby is now running late from work! Hopefully he will have the energy :(Click to expand...


Now I'm feeling some pulling sensations!! I felt a big twinge in the car after grocery shopping....might be too soon and I'm probably just being crazy but I thought maybe it could be eggie! Also I'm pretty sure that I O'd 2 days early, so on June 30th. I had that positive-or almost positive OPK...then afterwards it went negative. Maybe I'm actually 3DPO?!

Did you guys get to DTD?! Hopefully you guys weren't too tired! get that BD going!!;)


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> How's it going girl? You're officially in the TWW right? I just saw some ewcm today so hopefully this time isn't a false alarm :(
> 
> YES! Lol and already going crazy. 1DPO today, so here we gooo! YAY EWCM! :) Get that eggie, girl! How do you feel? Any cramping or twinges? I had some twinge feelings yesterday!Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh twinges sounds promising! I'm not having anything except a headache. God knows what that is. I am so excited to BD tonight but hubby is now running late from work! Hopefully he will have the energy :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now I'm feeling some pulling sensations!! I felt a big twinge in the car after grocery shopping....might be too soon and I'm probably just being crazy but I thought maybe it could be eggie! Also I'm pretty sure that I O'd 2 days early, so on June 30th. I had that positive-or almost positive OPK...then afterwards it went negative. Maybe I'm actually 3DPO?!
> 
> Did you guys get to DTD?! Hopefully you guys weren't too tired! get that BD going!!;)Click to expand...

Ooh could be! So when will you test? Are you waiting till the time af would show? Or starting earlier?

Yes we totally dtd. It was the quickest quickie ever &#128513; now I'm just waiting for a positive ovulation test. Fingers crossed!


----------



## bombshellmom

I will probably test either the 15th or 16th because AF is due 16th according to FF :D I'm not noticing anymore EWCM. Just a bit of the creamy CM. We are still going to DTD every other day just in case...I'm so paranoid it won't work this cycle! Because of the pill lol.

Good for you lol, quickie's still count!! Hoping you get that positive OPK. 
Still have the EWCM?:) mine started disappearing before FF said I was suppose to O.


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> I will probably test either the 15th or 16th because AF is due 16th according to FF :D I'm not noticing anymore EWCM. Just a bit of the creamy CM. We are still going to DTD every other day just in case...I'm so paranoid it won't work this cycle! Because of the pill lol.
> 
> Good for you lol, quickie's still count!! Hoping you get that positive OPK.
> Still have the EWCM?:) mine started disappearing before FF said I was suppose to O.

I actually got pregnant really quickly off the pill so hope it's the same for you! Just 10 days till testing!!! :happydance:

I have very little ewcm left and some creamy CM. Apparently I will O tomorrow so bought some of the smiley face clearblue tests. Fx for a positive either today or tomorrow!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> I will probably test either the 15th or 16th because AF is due 16th according to FF :D I'm not noticing anymore EWCM. Just a bit of the creamy CM. We are still going to DTD every other day just in case...I'm so paranoid it won't work this cycle! Because of the pill lol.
> 
> Good for you lol, quickie's still count!! Hoping you get that positive OPK.
> Still have the EWCM?:) mine started disappearing before FF said I was suppose to O.
> 
> I actually got pregnant really quickly off the pill so hope it's the same for you! Just 10 days till testing!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have very little ewcm left and some creamy CM. Apparently I will O tomorrow so bought some of the smiley face clearblue tests. Fx for a positive either today or tomorrow!Click to expand...


YAY! FX over here for you too!! That's what mine was like, the day of O EWCM was almost gone and just had some creamy CM. Maybe we will both get our BFP's!! <3 Hope you had a happy 4th of July! Not sure if you're in the US?!:) I'll have to look at your user thing once I'm done with this message lol

Girl, I'm so lost right now! I have been having bad nausea all day, and heartburn at night. I did cave in and take a test but still BFN. What the hell could be going on?! I am never this sick unless I'm pregnant, but even my blood test was BFN.


----------



## bombshellmom

Nevermind, if you're in France you guys prob don't celebrate the 4th of July lol :haha: Well, I hope you had a good day regardless!!! haha.


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> I will probably test either the 15th or 16th because AF is due 16th according to FF :D I'm not noticing anymore EWCM. Just a bit of the creamy CM. We are still going to DTD every other day just in case...I'm so paranoid it won't work this cycle! Because of the pill lol.
> 
> Good for you lol, quickie's still count!! Hoping you get that positive OPK.
> Still have the EWCM?:) mine started disappearing before FF said I was suppose to O.
> 
> I actually got pregnant really quickly off the pill so hope it's the same for you! Just 10 days till testing!!! :happydance:
> 
> I have very little ewcm left and some creamy CM. Apparently I will O tomorrow so bought some of the smiley face clearblue tests. Fx for a positive either today or tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YAY! FX over here for you too!! That's what mine was like, the day of O EWCM was almost gone and just had some creamy CM. Maybe we will both get our BFP's!! <3 Hope you had a happy 4th of July! Not sure if you're in the US?!:) I'll have to look at your user thing once I'm done with this message lol
> 
> Girl, I'm so lost right now! I have been having bad nausea all day, and heartburn at night. I did cave in and take a test but still BFN. What the hell could be going on?! I am never this sick unless I'm pregnant, but even my blood test was BFN.Click to expand...

Maybe the nausea is an early sign? 3-4DPO may just be too early for it to show up on tests! I had the worst nausea the first time around that started before I even tested so don't lose hope! 

Did you have a good 4th of July? Independence day here is on the 14th so DH has a long weekend. Woohoo! Looking forward to that :)

AFM, I'm on CD16 and still no positive OPK. Let's hope I see a positive in the next couple of days :(


----------



## bombshellmom

That sure would be nice if that were true!! FX lol, feeling some cramping today, it doesn't hurt at all but definitely something happening down there!


We did have a good 4th thank you!!:) I didn't know France had an independence day, shows how much I know LOL! But I hope you guys will have a nice time! Are you originally from France? Or do you just reside there?:) 
See!! OPK's are the pits IMO!! I only had that one almost positive, then nothing! Wth! Hoping you see your positive soon! If EWCM is leaving then you may have already O'd! Do you check more than once a day?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> That sure would be nice if that were true!! FX lol, feeling some cramping today, it doesn't hurt at all but definitely something happening down there!
> 
> 
> We did have a good 4th thank you!!:) I didn't know France had an independence day, shows how much I know LOL! But I hope you guys will have a nice time! Are you originally from France? Or do you just reside there?:)
> See!! OPK's are the pits IMO!! I only had that one almost positive, then nothing! Wth! Hoping you see your positive soon! If EWCM is leaving then you may have already O'd! Do you check more than once a day?

We are Indians who stay there! So we won't really be celebrating but enjoying the holiday. :happydance:

I've been checking twice a day since 10 DPO. I'm attaching today's test. It is the darkest I have gotten so far. So maybe I'll O tomorrow?
 



Attached Files:







20150706_084949.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 4









20150706_085021.jpg
File size: 10.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> That sure would be nice if that were true!! FX lol, feeling some cramping today, it doesn't hurt at all but definitely something happening down there!
> 
> 
> We did have a good 4th thank you!!:) I didn't know France had an independence day, shows how much I know LOL! But I hope you guys will have a nice time! Are you originally from France? Or do you just reside there?:)
> See!! OPK's are the pits IMO!! I only had that one almost positive, then nothing! Wth! Hoping you see your positive soon! If EWCM is leaving then you may have already O'd! Do you check more than once a day?
> 
> We are Indians who stay there! So we won't really be celebrating but enjoying the holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I've been checking twice a day since 10 DPO. I'm attaching today's test. It is the darkest I have gotten so far. So maybe I'll O tomorrow?Click to expand...

That looks almost as dark as the line!!! I think you just might O tomorrow! :) LOTS OF BDING!!!

Go get it girl!!

yikes, 4DPO for me! just snailing through!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> That sure would be nice if that were true!! FX lol, feeling some cramping today, it doesn't hurt at all but definitely something happening down there!
> 
> 
> We did have a good 4th thank you!!:) I didn't know France had an independence day, shows how much I know LOL! But I hope you guys will have a nice time! Are you originally from France? Or do you just reside there?:)
> See!! OPK's are the pits IMO!! I only had that one almost positive, then nothing! Wth! Hoping you see your positive soon! If EWCM is leaving then you may have already O'd! Do you check more than once a day?
> 
> We are Indians who stay there! So we won't really be celebrating but enjoying the holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I've been checking twice a day since 10 DPO. I'm attaching today's test. It is the darkest I have gotten so far. So maybe I'll O tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> That looks almost as dark as the line!!! I think you just might O tomorrow! :) LOTS OF BDING!!!
> 
> Go get it girl!!
> 
> yikes, 4DPO for me! just snailing through!Click to expand...

No O today either but the OPK from today is making me think tomorrow is the day? What do you think? First is yesterday and second is today.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByQ5Tq0_UmtudkpDbzJJbEpweEU/view?usp=sharing (this is today's)

I can't imagine how much you must be wanting to test! Waiting for O is so annoying, imagine waiting to test :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







CD15.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> That sure would be nice if that were true!! FX lol, feeling some cramping today, it doesn't hurt at all but definitely something happening down there!
> 
> 
> We did have a good 4th thank you!!:) I didn't know France had an independence day, shows how much I know LOL! But I hope you guys will have a nice time! Are you originally from France? Or do you just reside there?:)
> See!! OPK's are the pits IMO!! I only had that one almost positive, then nothing! Wth! Hoping you see your positive soon! If EWCM is leaving then you may have already O'd! Do you check more than once a day?
> 
> We are Indians who stay there! So we won't really be celebrating but enjoying the holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I've been checking twice a day since 10 DPO. I'm attaching today's test. It is the darkest I have gotten so far. So maybe I'll O tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> That looks almost as dark as the line!!! I think you just might O tomorrow! :) LOTS OF BDING!!!
> 
> Go get it girl!!
> 
> yikes, 4DPO for me! just snailing through!Click to expand...
> 
> No O today either but the OPK from today is making me think tomorrow is the day? What do you think? First is yesterday and second is today.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByQ5Tq0_UmtudkpDbzJJbEpweEU/view?usp=sharing (this is today's)
> 
> I can't imagine how much you must be wanting to test! Waiting for O is so annoying, imagine waiting to test :hugs:Click to expand...

I agree I think today's test is darker! You're on CD16 right?! I think you're catching your surge right now!! That's exciting!
Do you feel any signs of O? EWCM still around?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> That sure would be nice if that were true!! FX lol, feeling some cramping today, it doesn't hurt at all but definitely something happening down there!
> 
> 
> We did have a good 4th thank you!!:) I didn't know France had an independence day, shows how much I know LOL! But I hope you guys will have a nice time! Are you originally from France? Or do you just reside there?:)
> See!! OPK's are the pits IMO!! I only had that one almost positive, then nothing! Wth! Hoping you see your positive soon! If EWCM is leaving then you may have already O'd! Do you check more than once a day?
> 
> We are Indians who stay there! So we won't really be celebrating but enjoying the holiday. :happydance:
> 
> I've been checking twice a day since 10 DPO. I'm attaching today's test. It is the darkest I have gotten so far. So maybe I'll O tomorrow?Click to expand...
> 
> That looks almost as dark as the line!!! I think you just might O tomorrow! :) LOTS OF BDING!!!
> 
> Go get it girl!!
> 
> yikes, 4DPO for me! just snailing through!Click to expand...
> 
> No O today either but the OPK from today is making me think tomorrow is the day? What do you think? First is yesterday and second is today.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0ByQ5Tq0_UmtudkpDbzJJbEpweEU/view?usp=sharing (this is today's)
> 
> I can't imagine how much you must be wanting to test! Waiting for O is so annoying, imagine waiting to test :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree I think today's test is darker! You're on CD16 right?! I think you're catching your surge right now!! That's exciting!
> Do you feel any signs of O? EWCM still around?Click to expand...

I felt some cramps and twinges today if that counts! And had very watery CM today. I'm hoping those are positive signs. I'll use 3-4 OPKs tomorrow just to see if we can catch the dark line! And we did BD tonight despite being dead tired. Fingers crossed! 

I was just thinking about what pregnancy would be like with a toddler. Were you very sick your first time around? I had a ton of nausea right from before my positive test till 16 weeks. That and having to run behind a kid all day would be such a bad idea haha!


----------



## bombshellmom

There you go!!! I don't get the OPK's I hate them but probably because I suck at them LOL. I really hope this cycle is going to give us both our BFP's! Then we can join a 1st trimester together! Do you guys plan on having more after #2?

I was sick as well before I got a BFP! I was in my first year of college with DD and the day before Thanksgiving break I was sitting in class and all of a sudden I felt the worst nausea of my life, it was only every once in awhile but then after week 7 it got worse and I had bad sickness until I was 14 weeks!!! So we pretty much can feel each other's pain lol. I had a mc in December, I was 6 weeks and it was tough going to work and taking care of my LO. Especially with a lazy hub, if you catch my drift lol. As far as cleaning and cooking and all that stuff goes. I never want to wear makeup when I'm having morning sickness. It just makes me sick to get ready for some reason!!

Can you imagine being 30+ weeks and huge chasing a toddler lol that'll be rough


----------



## apaki

I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:

And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!

Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?
 



Attached Files:







CD18-1.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!
> 
> Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?

OMG girl that looks even darker now!! I think you are right there!! I'd say soon!! It looks definitely positive! 

That would be so great lol, what day do you plan on testing for BFP, again??! You're not too far behind me! FX for us both <3


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!
> 
> Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?
> 
> OMG girl that looks even darker now!! I think you are right there!! I'd say soon!! It looks definitely positive!
> 
> That would be so great lol, what day do you plan on testing for BFP, again??! You're not too far behind me! FX for us both <3Click to expand...

Yay so I can test tomorrow am too! Hopefully the test line will get even darker. Seeing as today seems to be the day I think I'd test maybe 12 or 13 DPO so the 19th or 20th of July. You test soon right?


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!
> 
> Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?
> 
> OMG girl that looks even darker now!! I think you are right there!! I'd say soon!! It looks definitely positive!
> 
> That would be so great lol, what day do you plan on testing for BFP, again??! You're not too far behind me! FX for us both <3Click to expand...
> 
> Yay so I can test tomorrow am too! Hopefully the test line will get even darker. Seeing as today seems to be the day I think I'd test maybe 12 or 13 DPO so the 19th or 20th of July. You test soon right?Click to expand...

Yes! You're only about 4 days behind me! So I will test probably the 15th - maybe 16th if I can hold off that long lol. Hubby gets paid the 15th so I have to wait to buy tests anyway so that helps with wanting to test earlier!! 

What is your LO's name? :)


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!
> 
> Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?
> 
> OMG girl that looks even darker now!! I think you are right there!! I'd say soon!! It looks definitely positive!
> 
> That would be so great lol, what day do you plan on testing for BFP, again??! You're not too far behind me! FX for us both <3Click to expand...
> 
> Yay so I can test tomorrow am too! Hopefully the test line will get even darker. Seeing as today seems to be the day I think I'd test maybe 12 or 13 DPO so the 19th or 20th of July. You test soon right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You're only about 4 days behind me! So I will test probably the 15th - maybe 16th if I can hold off that long lol. Hubby gets paid the 15th so I have to wait to buy tests anyway so that helps with wanting to test earlier!!
> 
> What is your LO's name? :)Click to expand...

I already have a bunch of internet cheapies so I'll be dying to test once I'm in the tww. Hopefully I'll be able to wait. Lucky you have no choice but waiting. Seems frustrating I know but that way you'll be sure of a positive. No guesswork. :)

His name is Krishna &#128513;


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!
> 
> Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?
> 
> OMG girl that looks even darker now!! I think you are right there!! I'd say soon!! It looks definitely positive!
> 
> That would be so great lol, what day do you plan on testing for BFP, again??! You're not too far behind me! FX for us both <3Click to expand...
> 
> Yay so I can test tomorrow am too! Hopefully the test line will get even darker. Seeing as today seems to be the day I think I'd test maybe 12 or 13 DPO so the 19th or 20th of July. You test soon right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You're only about 4 days behind me! So I will test probably the 15th - maybe 16th if I can hold off that long lol. Hubby gets paid the 15th so I have to wait to buy tests anyway so that helps with wanting to test earlier!!
> 
> What is your LO's name? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I already have a bunch of internet cheapies so I'll be dying to test once I'm in the tww. Hopefully I'll be able to wait. Lucky you have no choice but waiting. Seems frustrating I know but that way you'll be sure of a positive. No guesswork. :)
> 
> His name is Krishna &#128513;Click to expand...


Ah, that's adorable! I always love the traditional names! I am Norwegian so I wanted to give DD a traditional Norwegian name, I loved Eva or Ebba but DH is real weird so he likes weird names...thank god I got him to go with something reasonable lol. 


I know right lol hubs just started his new job so hopefully his direct deposit goes through this check, otherwise we have to wait in the mail for his check which could take a couple more days grr!! What birth control were you on when you got pregnant?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry about your MC! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And yes, I really hope we get BFPs and be bump buddies. Then we can moan about morning sickness together!
> 
> Do't laugh but it is 1 am here and my son woke me so I took an ovulation test. Is this a positive? Almost positive?
> 
> OMG girl that looks even darker now!! I think you are right there!! I'd say soon!! It looks definitely positive!
> 
> That would be so great lol, what day do you plan on testing for BFP, again??! You're not too far behind me! FX for us both <3Click to expand...
> 
> Yay so I can test tomorrow am too! Hopefully the test line will get even darker. Seeing as today seems to be the day I think I'd test maybe 12 or 13 DPO so the 19th or 20th of July. You test soon right?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! You're only about 4 days behind me! So I will test probably the 15th - maybe 16th if I can hold off that long lol. Hubby gets paid the 15th so I have to wait to buy tests anyway so that helps with wanting to test earlier!!
> 
> What is your LO's name? :)Click to expand...
> 
> I already have a bunch of internet cheapies so I'll be dying to test once I'm in the tww. Hopefully I'll be able to wait. Lucky you have no choice but waiting. Seems frustrating I know but that way you'll be sure of a positive. No guesswork. :)
> 
> His name is Krishna &#128513;Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, that's adorable! I always love the traditional names! I am Norwegian so I wanted to give DD a traditional Norwegian name, I loved Eva or Ebba but DH is real weird so he likes weird names...thank god I got him to go with something reasonable lol.
> 
> 
> I know right lol hubs just started his new job so hopefully his direct deposit goes through this check, otherwise we have to wait in the mail for his check which could take a couple more days grr!! What birth control were you on when you got pregnant?Click to expand...

Aww I hope that doesn't happen! I was on the pill. Stopped and got pregnant on the first try. Hoping history will repeat itself :baby:

Got my OPK this morning!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







CBDCD18FMU.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 3









CD18FMU.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bombshellmom

YAY!! Here comes your O DAY!!! :)

:happydance: DTD girl!! 

AFM - 5dpo snailing on!!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> YAY!! Here comes your O DAY!!! :)
> 
> :happydance: DTD girl!!
> 
> AFM - 5dpo snailing on!!

I know right? This was at 6am and I got a super dark test line (darker than control) at 10.30am plus another smiley. Phew! Who knew I'd ovulate so late?!! We are going to DTD tonight, tomorrow and Thursday. Hopefully that should cover it!

5DPO..So close yet so far! What are you doing to keep your mind off testing?


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! Here comes your O DAY!!! :)
> 
> :happydance: DTD girl!!
> 
> AFM - 5dpo snailing on!!
> 
> I know right? This was at 6am and I got a super dark test line (darker than control) at 10.30am plus another smiley. Phew! Who knew I'd ovulate so late?!! We are going to DTD tonight, tomorrow and Thursday. Hopefully that should cover it!
> 
> 5DPO..So close yet so far! What are you doing to keep your mind off testing?Click to expand...


Sounds like a plan!! Do you still have CM? I think the day that I was supposed to O I stopped having fertile CM..I read that's still a sign of O.

I know lol it feels like I haven't even moved anywhere since O day! I'm honestly not even doing anything but sit and wonder if I'm going to catch this egg or not! LOL. That and take care of LO and new puppy.


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> YAY!! Here comes your O DAY!!! :)
> 
> :happydance: DTD girl!!
> 
> AFM - 5dpo snailing on!!
> 
> I know right? This was at 6am and I got a super dark test line (darker than control) at 10.30am plus another smiley. Phew! Who knew I'd ovulate so late?!! We are going to DTD tonight, tomorrow and Thursday. Hopefully that should cover it!
> 
> 5DPO..So close yet so far! What are you doing to keep your mind off testing?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan!! Do you still have CM? I think the day that I was supposed to O I stopped having fertile CM..I read that's still a sign of O.
> 
> I know lol it feels like I haven't even moved anywhere since O day! I'm honestly not even doing anything but sit and wonder if I'm going to catch this egg or not! LOL. That and take care of LO and new puppy.Click to expand...

I have very little watery cm and some creamy cm. Apparently I will O tomorrow! And then I'll be in the same boat as you. I'll have to wait till the 22nd or 23rd! God knows how I'll manage that..

You have a new puppy? Aww! &#128522;


----------



## bombshellmom

YAY apaki!!! You are offically in TWW!!! Welcome to the insanity!:)

Haha - how are you feeling so far?! Get the chance to BD?!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> YAY apaki!!! You are offically in TWW!!! Welcome to the insanity!:)
> 
> Haha - how are you feeling so far?! Get the chance to BD?!

Well according to FF I ovulate today. So am in the tww today or starting tomorrow? Tbh I'm already counting the days till I can test. Looked up cheap tests on Amazon. I'm thinking the 21st or 22nd which are 13&14dpo but don't know if I will hold out till then!

We BD twice yesterday because of the positive OPK. Got another positive this am so we'll try tonight too! I have loads of creamy cm today. Did that happen to you? No ewcm or watery cm any more.


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> YAY apaki!!! You are offically in TWW!!! Welcome to the insanity!:)
> 
> Haha - how are you feeling so far?! Get the chance to BD?!
> 
> Well according to FF I ovulate today. So am in the tww today or starting tomorrow? Tbh I'm already counting the days till I can test. Looked up cheap tests on Amazon. I'm thinking the 21st or 22nd which are 13&14dpo but don't know if I will hold out till then!
> 
> We BD twice yesterday because of the positive OPK. Got another positive this am so we'll try tonight too! I have loads of creamy cm today. Did that happen to you? No ewcm or watery cm any more.Click to expand...

Depends on what your OPK says!! FF can be wrong, as I think I actually O'd the 1st instead of the 2nd which would technically put me at 7DPO but I'm going by FF just to be safe. Better to test later than earlier and get BFN lol..

YES!! I had zero EWCM from 2nd + just creamy.


----------



## apaki

Oh phew! I was a bit worried about the change in cm overnight!

I think I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo and go from there. Sigh. Such a long long wait! I'm trying to think of ways to stay busy! One advantage is the long weekend DH has. By the time he goes back to work I'll have only a week left to testing. That week will be hard haha!

You have a week left too!!! What does your gut say?


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> Oh phew! I was a bit worried about the change in cm overnight!
> 
> I think I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo and go from there. Sigh. Such a long long wait! I'm trying to think of ways to stay busy! One advantage is the long weekend DH has. By the time he goes back to work I'll have only a week left to testing. That week will be hard haha!
> 
> You have a week left too!!! What does your gut say?

I know!!! It's the worst! I absolutely hate the TWW. Hope it goes by quick for you <3 it really is the pits just staying home all day where all you can think about is getting a BFP LOL. Is your DH hopeful this cycle for you guys?! How do you feel?:)

I am unsure, honestly! I really want that BFP - I started tearing up because I thought about waiting yet another month to O and then another TWW if we don't catch this cycle. The thought of that is discouraging me!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Oh phew! I was a bit worried about the change in cm overnight!
> 
> I think I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo and go from there. Sigh. Such a long long wait! I'm trying to think of ways to stay busy! One advantage is the long weekend DH has. By the time he goes back to work I'll have only a week left to testing. That week will be hard haha!
> 
> You have a week left too!!! What does your gut say?
> 
> I know!!! It's the worst! I absolutely hate the TWW. Hope it goes by quick for you <3 it really is the pits just staying home all day where all you can think about is getting a BFP LOL. Is your DH hopeful this cycle for you guys?! How do you feel?:)
> 
> I am unsure, honestly! I really want that BFP - I started tearing up because I thought about waiting yet another month to O and then another TWW if we don't catch this cycle. The thought of that is discouraging me!Click to expand...

He actually thinks it is a sure thing. I'm not sure though. It is so intense testing for ovulation, then waiting and so on that it is nuts to contemplate doing it month after month. So I totally know what you mean!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Oh phew! I was a bit worried about the change in cm overnight!
> 
> I think I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo and go from there. Sigh. Such a long long wait! I'm trying to think of ways to stay busy! One advantage is the long weekend DH has. By the time he goes back to work I'll have only a week left to testing. That week will be hard haha!
> 
> You have a week left too!!! What does your gut say?
> 
> I know!!! It's the worst! I absolutely hate the TWW. Hope it goes by quick for you <3 it really is the pits just staying home all day where all you can think about is getting a BFP LOL. Is your DH hopeful this cycle for you guys?! How do you feel?:)
> 
> I am unsure, honestly! I really want that BFP - I started tearing up because I thought about waiting yet another month to O and then another TWW if we don't catch this cycle. The thought of that is discouraging me!Click to expand...
> 
> He actually thinks it is a sure thing. I'm not sure though. It is so intense testing for ovulation, then waiting and so on that it is nuts to contemplate doing it month after month. So I totally know what you mean!Click to expand...

Girl I've been so stressed out lately from home life - I'm worried I won't catch eggie this cycle because of stress! 
I need a vacation! LOL

It is very intense! It's like literally 4 weeks of waiting - waiting to finish your AF then waiting to O then the TWW!!!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Oh phew! I was a bit worried about the change in cm overnight!
> 
> I think I'll count tomorrow as 1dpo and go from there. Sigh. Such a long long wait! I'm trying to think of ways to stay busy! One advantage is the long weekend DH has. By the time he goes back to work I'll have only a week left to testing. That week will be hard haha!
> 
> You have a week left too!!! What does your gut say?
> 
> I know!!! It's the worst! I absolutely hate the TWW. Hope it goes by quick for you <3 it really is the pits just staying home all day where all you can think about is getting a BFP LOL. Is your DH hopeful this cycle for you guys?! How do you feel?:)
> 
> I am unsure, honestly! I really want that BFP - I started tearing up because I thought about waiting yet another month to O and then another TWW if we don't catch this cycle. The thought of that is discouraging me!Click to expand...
> 
> He actually thinks it is a sure thing. I'm not sure though. It is so intense testing for ovulation, then waiting and so on that it is nuts to contemplate doing it month after month. So I totally know what you mean!Click to expand...
> 
> Girl I've been so stressed out lately from home life - I'm worried I won't catch eggie this cycle because of stress!
> I need a vacation! LOL
> 
> It is very intense! It's like literally 4 weeks of waiting - waiting to finish your AF then waiting to O then the TWW!!!Click to expand...

Oh yeah totally. And each wait is agonising.

I'm sorry you're stressed. We've had some tough times lately too with my son being sick a lot. And we didn't DTD tonight because I'm not feeling great. Exhausted and getting a cold. So God knows if we'll make it this time.


----------



## bombshellmom

Oh my - now you're doubting too!? Lol...poor us!!


I hope you feel better, it sucks being sick :( on the bright side you should be covered from DTD yesterday!! 

I felt a sharp pain on the right side of my uterus/shooting pain go through my vagina!! Sorry if TMI lol. I just thought maybe I felt implantation? I may be reaching for that one lol.. who knows!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> Oh my - now you're doubting too!? Lol...poor us!!
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better, it sucks being sick :( on the bright side you should be covered from DTD yesterday!!
> 
> I felt a sharp pain on the right side of my uterus/shooting pain go through my vagina!! Sorry if TMI lol. I just thought maybe I felt implantation? I may be reaching for that one lol.. who knows!

It TOTALLY COULD BE!!! Fingers crossed!!! :hugs:

as of this morning DH is sick too. So hopefully the BD from the day I got the positive OPK covered us. Otherwise we may be out. :nope:


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my - now you're doubting too!? Lol...poor us!!
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better, it sucks being sick :( on the bright side you should be covered from DTD yesterday!!
> 
> I felt a sharp pain on the right side of my uterus/shooting pain go through my vagina!! Sorry if TMI lol. I just thought maybe I felt implantation? I may be reaching for that one lol.. who knows!
> 
> It TOTALLY COULD BE!!! Fingers crossed!!! :hugs:
> 
> as of this morning DH is sick too. So hopefully the BD from the day I got the positive OPK covered us. Otherwise we may be out. :nope:Click to expand...


I'm sorry you're all sick!!! Luckily the sperm can live for up to 5 days so I think you're still good!! :thumbup: not only that but if he feels better tomorrow you guys can make up for today !! :happydance:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my - now you're doubting too!? Lol...poor us!!
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better, it sucks being sick :( on the bright side you should be covered from DTD yesterday!!
> 
> I felt a sharp pain on the right side of my uterus/shooting pain go through my vagina!! Sorry if TMI lol. I just thought maybe I felt implantation? I may be reaching for that one lol.. who knows!
> 
> It TOTALLY COULD BE!!! Fingers crossed!!! :hugs:
> 
> as of this morning DH is sick too. So hopefully the BD from the day I got the positive OPK covered us. Otherwise we may be out. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're all sick!!! Luckily the sperm can live for up to 5 days so I think you're still good!! :thumbup: not only that but if he feels better tomorrow you guys can make up for today !! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes hope we can BD tonight! So 1dpo symptoms.. a bit of cramping that I may have imagined and lots of creamy cm. What's 7dpo looking like? :)


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh my - now you're doubting too!? Lol...poor us!!
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better, it sucks being sick :( on the bright side you should be covered from DTD yesterday!!
> 
> I felt a sharp pain on the right side of my uterus/shooting pain go through my vagina!! Sorry if TMI lol. I just thought maybe I felt implantation? I may be reaching for that one lol.. who knows!
> 
> It TOTALLY COULD BE!!! Fingers crossed!!! :hugs:
> 
> as of this morning DH is sick too. So hopefully the BD from the day I got the positive OPK covered us. Otherwise we may be out. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry you're all sick!!! Luckily the sperm can live for up to 5 days so I think you're still good!! :thumbup: not only that but if he feels better tomorrow you guys can make up for today !! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes hope we can BD tonight! So 1dpo symptoms.. a bit of cramping that I may have imagined and lots of creamy cm. What's 7dpo looking like? :)Click to expand...


I'm feeling kinda sick right now - maybe because I haven't eaten yet lol. Had a slight bit of heartburn last night which is usually a symptom of pregnancy for me but considering I've had some heartburn over the past 2 weeks I am unsure! I'm hoping I will be able to hold off testing at least until 11dpo, which is on Sunday! I'm feeling out though - not certain why but I just feel like this won't be our cycle :( thinking because I want it so bad. :shrug:

LOL there a few times where I had to think, hmm did I just imagine that? Like the twinges I was talking about, I think I'm a bit of a hypochondriac when it comes to TTC. :haha: still have some creamy CM? I barely have any CM right now - I do see some creamy CM on my undies but it's not a lot. Had a vivid dream last night, I haven't had a dream since we got our new puppy because I've lost some sleep because of her!


----------



## apaki

Aww don't think that! You never know and I'm really rooting for you! The dream and heartburn are good signs too :)

I still have some creamy cm and feeling a bit wet. Haha tmi. We did manage to dtd tonight though so I'm hoping we are covered!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> Aww don't think that! You never know and I'm really rooting for you! The dream and heartburn are good signs too :)
> 
> I still have some creamy cm and feeling a bit wet. Haha tmi. We did manage to dtd tonight though so I'm hoping we are covered!

Sooo welcome to the TWW then!! LOL
Rooting for you too, girl! BFP's for us both!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## bombshellmom

Girrrrrl - to my knowledge I'm 7dpo!!!

But this happened....I caved in testing!!
 



Attached Files:







ff.jpg
File size: 10.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> Girrrrrl - to my knowledge I'm 7dpo!!!
> 
> But this happened....I caved in testing!!

Oh my god!!! :happydance: I am so so happy for you! Who cares about dpo! Yay!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Girrrrrl - to my knowledge I'm 7dpo!!!
> 
> But this happened....I caved in testing!!
> 
> Oh my god!!! :happydance: I am so so happy for you! Who cares about dpo! Yay!Click to expand...

Thanks girl! I'm so confused though lol...what if it's twins?! 

How are you feeling?? how many dpo are you now?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Girrrrrl - to my knowledge I'm 7dpo!!!
> 
> But this happened....I caved in testing!!
> 
> Oh my god!!! :happydance: I am so so happy for you! Who cares about dpo! Yay!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl! I'm so confused though lol...what if it's twins?!
> 
> How are you feeling?? how many dpo are you now?Click to expand...

Omg that would be awesome! I'm 2dpo! Waiting waiting and waiting. Feeling slightly nauseous today but obviously it's not a proper symptom!


----------



## apaki

What's up girl? Did you go to a doctor and get a test? :)


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> What's up girl? Did you go to a doctor and get a test? :)


hey!! Yes, I went to the doctor's yesterday unfortunately it wasn't my normal doctor! My normal OB's office was having difficulty with their systems to schedule appointments, but my urine test was positive and I couldn't do the blood test because they were all inexperienced and the guy was shaking while putting the needle in my arm, it couldn't get a vein so when he took the needle out I was bleeding everywhere!!! Finally the lady says I could wait for the actual designated blood drawer person, because these people were literally reading books on how to draw blood before they walked over to me to draw 8 VIALS!!! :dohh: lol

how are you feeling girl?! 2dpo? :D I truly hope TWW goes by so quickly for you!!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> What's up girl? Did you go to a doctor and get a test? :)
> 
> 
> hey!! Yes, I went to the doctor's yesterday unfortunately it wasn't my normal doctor! My normal OB's office was having difficulty with their systems to schedule appointments, but my urine test was positive and I couldn't do the blood test because they were all inexperienced and the guy was shaking while putting the needle in my arm, it couldn't get a vein so when he took the needle out I was bleeding everywhere!!! Finally the lady says I could wait for the actual designated blood drawer person, because these people were literally reading books on how to draw blood before they walked over to me to draw 8 VIALS!!! :dohh: lol
> 
> how are you feeling girl?! 2dpo? :D I truly hope TWW goes by so quickly for you!!Click to expand...

Freaking hell that sounds terrible. I hope you get a proper blood test soon!

I'm 4dpo today! It's going soooo slow. But DH is home so that helps!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> What's up girl? Did you go to a doctor and get a test? :)
> 
> 
> hey!! Yes, I went to the doctor's yesterday unfortunately it wasn't my normal doctor! My normal OB's office was having difficulty with their systems to schedule appointments, but my urine test was positive and I couldn't do the blood test because they were all inexperienced and the guy was shaking while putting the needle in my arm, it couldn't get a vein so when he took the needle out I was bleeding everywhere!!! Finally the lady says I could wait for the actual designated blood drawer person, because these people were literally reading books on how to draw blood before they walked over to me to draw 8 VIALS!!! :dohh: lol
> 
> how are you feeling girl?! 2dpo? :D I truly hope TWW goes by so quickly for you!!Click to expand...
> 
> Freaking hell that sounds terrible. I hope you get a proper blood test soon!
> 
> I'm 4dpo today! It's going soooo slow. But DH is home so that helps!Click to expand...



UGH I know what you mean!! Feeling any flutters?:) I'm still waiting to miss AF ..I don't consider myself completely safe until the 16th! WAAAH

I'll leave you my list of dpo and the symptoms I felt if you like?!:D maybe you will notice some similarities? :hugs: glad your DH is home for you during this TWW! It is awful being alone all day wondering lol


----------



## apaki

Yes please to the signs and symptoms! I had a headache and was slightly nauseous today. Could be anything of course but I'm hoping it is a symptom! 

I'm sure AD won't come. Not after such beautiful bfps! You enjoy your pregnancy :) when do you plan to tell DD?


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> Yes please to the signs and symptoms! I had a headache and was slightly nauseous today. Could be anything of course but I'm hoping it is a symptom!
> 
> I'm sure AD won't come. Not after such beautiful bfps! You enjoy your pregnancy :) when do you plan to tell DD?

Here it is!:
*1dpo - twinges, pulling sensation
2dpo - pinching in right side, another big twinge felt like something moving
3dpo - so far I have gas, started last night. feeling some flutters as well. 
4dpo - felt some pinching/cramping in the right side of my uterus/ovary earlier. 
5dpo - still have creamy cm. more twinges. feeling a lot of twinges tonight
6dpo - woke up with some nausea not sure if it's because of a UTI. slight dull cramping sure if from having to use the
restroom. sat down and had a sharp pain right side of uterus and went into vagina. happened twice same spot. definitely
feeling something happening down there today.
7dpo - woke up in the middle of the night and had a stitch on my left side, not sure if from sleeping on that side too long.
noticed some slight heartburn before I went to bed which is usually a sign for me that I'm pregnant but in the past 2 weeks
I have been noticing heartburn so now I'm unsure. felt another twinge on left side of uterus. had gas this morning. again,
definitely feel things going on down there. twinges/movement and a slight pain at 2:09pm. feeling tired, I might nap! 
feeling some cramping in my thighs. it is a dull ache/cramp at 6pm. kinda radiating into my lower back as well. *

We told DD already as I can't keep my mouth shut LOL. Hopefully it is a symptom for you girl!! Let me know how it's going!:)


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Yes please to the signs and symptoms! I had a headache and was slightly nauseous today. Could be anything of course but I'm hoping it is a symptom!
> 
> I'm sure AD won't come. Not after such beautiful bfps! You enjoy your pregnancy :) when do you plan to tell DD?
> 
> Here it is!:
> *1dpo - twinges, pulling sensation
> 2dpo - pinching in right side, another big twinge felt like something moving
> 3dpo - so far I have gas, started last night. feeling some flutters as well.
> 4dpo - felt some pinching/cramping in the right side of my uterus/ovary earlier.
> 5dpo - still have creamy cm. more twinges. feeling a lot of twinges tonight
> 6dpo - woke up with some nausea not sure if it's because of a UTI. slight dull cramping sure if from having to use the
> restroom. sat down and had a sharp pain right side of uterus and went into vagina. happened twice same spot. definitely
> feeling something happening down there today.
> 7dpo - woke up in the middle of the night and had a stitch on my left side, not sure if from sleeping on that side too long.
> noticed some slight heartburn before I went to bed which is usually a sign for me that I'm pregnant but in the past 2 weeks
> I have been noticing heartburn so now I'm unsure. felt another twinge on left side of uterus. had gas this morning. again,
> definitely feel things going on down there. twinges/movement and a slight pain at 2:09pm. feeling tired, I might nap!
> feeling some cramping in my thighs. it is a dull ache/cramp at 6pm. kinda radiating into my lower back as well. *
> 
> We told DD already as I can't keep my mouth shut LOL. Hopefully it is a symptom for you girl!! Let me know how it's going!:)Click to expand...

Thank you! What did you tell her? Did she seem to understand :)


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Yes please to the signs and symptoms! I had a headache and was slightly nauseous today. Could be anything of course but I'm hoping it is a symptom!
> 
> I'm sure AD won't come. Not after such beautiful bfps! You enjoy your pregnancy :) when do you plan to tell DD?
> 
> Here it is!:
> *1dpo - twinges, pulling sensation
> 2dpo - pinching in right side, another big twinge felt like something moving
> 3dpo - so far I have gas, started last night. feeling some flutters as well.
> 4dpo - felt some pinching/cramping in the right side of my uterus/ovary earlier.
> 5dpo - still have creamy cm. more twinges. feeling a lot of twinges tonight
> 6dpo - woke up with some nausea not sure if it's because of a UTI. slight dull cramping sure if from having to use the
> restroom. sat down and had a sharp pain right side of uterus and went into vagina. happened twice same spot. definitely
> feeling something happening down there today.
> 7dpo - woke up in the middle of the night and had a stitch on my left side, not sure if from sleeping on that side too long.
> noticed some slight heartburn before I went to bed which is usually a sign for me that I'm pregnant but in the past 2 weeks
> I have been noticing heartburn so now I'm unsure. felt another twinge on left side of uterus. had gas this morning. again,
> definitely feel things going on down there. twinges/movement and a slight pain at 2:09pm. feeling tired, I might nap!
> feeling some cramping in my thighs. it is a dull ache/cramp at 6pm. kinda radiating into my lower back as well. *
> 
> We told DD already as I can't keep my mouth shut LOL. Hopefully it is a symptom for you girl!! Let me know how it's going!:)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! What did you tell her? Did she seem to understand :)Click to expand...


AHH 6DPO for you!! 
She knows about babies and where they come from but I don't think she understands that my belly will get bigger or how long it will be in there lol she also keeps asking me to show her a picture and I don't have one yet!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> Yes please to the signs and symptoms! I had a headache and was slightly nauseous today. Could be anything of course but I'm hoping it is a symptom!
> 
> I'm sure AD won't come. Not after such beautiful bfps! You enjoy your pregnancy :) when do you plan to tell DD?
> 
> Here it is!:
> *1dpo - twinges, pulling sensation
> 2dpo - pinching in right side, another big twinge felt like something moving
> 3dpo - so far I have gas, started last night. feeling some flutters as well.
> 4dpo - felt some pinching/cramping in the right side of my uterus/ovary earlier.
> 5dpo - still have creamy cm. more twinges. feeling a lot of twinges tonight
> 6dpo - woke up with some nausea not sure if it's because of a UTI. slight dull cramping sure if from having to use the
> restroom. sat down and had a sharp pain right side of uterus and went into vagina. happened twice same spot. definitely
> feeling something happening down there today.
> 7dpo - woke up in the middle of the night and had a stitch on my left side, not sure if from sleeping on that side too long.
> noticed some slight heartburn before I went to bed which is usually a sign for me that I'm pregnant but in the past 2 weeks
> I have been noticing heartburn so now I'm unsure. felt another twinge on left side of uterus. had gas this morning. again,
> definitely feel things going on down there. twinges/movement and a slight pain at 2:09pm. feeling tired, I might nap!
> feeling some cramping in my thighs. it is a dull ache/cramp at 6pm. kinda radiating into my lower back as well. *
> 
> We told DD already as I can't keep my mouth shut LOL. Hopefully it is a symptom for you girl!! Let me know how it's going!:)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! What did you tell her? Did she seem to understand :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> AHH 6DPO for you!!
> She knows about babies and where they come from but I don't think she understands that my belly will get bigger or how long it will be in there lol she also keeps asking me to show her a picture and I don't have one yet!Click to expand...

So sweet! When is your first ultrasound? :)


----------



## bombshellmom

Next tuesday on the 21st! Doc wants to do it early so we can see how far I am, by then I may be almost 5 weeks! We'll see lol


How are you doing?! Any news? FX so hard for you!!:happydance:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> Next tuesday on the 21st! Doc wants to do it early so we can see how far I am, by then I may be almost 5 weeks! We'll see lol
> 
> 
> How are you doing?! Any news? FX so hard for you!!:happydance:

Thank you! I've been having some cramps and twinges today. Plus creamy cm. Hopefully it means something! I'm testing Monday morning I think so not that long to go


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Next tuesday on the 21st! Doc wants to do it early so we can see how far I am, by then I may be almost 5 weeks! We'll see lol
> 
> 
> How are you doing?! Any news? FX so hard for you!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you! I've been having some cramps and twinges today. Plus creamy cm. Hopefully it means something! I'm testing Monday morning I think so not that long to goClick to expand...

Are you absolutely dying to test like I was LOL. <3 Monday sounds perfect, eeep so excited to hear!! :happydance: I have a good feeling for you!


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Next tuesday on the 21st! Doc wants to do it early so we can see how far I am, by then I may be almost 5 weeks! We'll see lol
> 
> 
> How are you doing?! Any news? FX so hard for you!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you! I've been having some cramps and twinges today. Plus creamy cm. Hopefully it means something! I'm testing Monday morning I think so not that long to goClick to expand...
> 
> Are you absolutely dying to test like I was LOL. <3 Monday sounds perfect, eeep so excited to hear!! :happydance: I have a good feeling for you!Click to expand...

Thank you thank you! Yes I really am. My son was in daycare today and I kept wanting to test because I had nothing else to do! I've also had cramps on and off today so I'm hoping it is implantation pain. Fx!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Next tuesday on the 21st! Doc wants to do it early so we can see how far I am, by then I may be almost 5 weeks! We'll see lol
> 
> 
> How are you doing?! Any news? FX so hard for you!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you! I've been having some cramps and twinges today. Plus creamy cm. Hopefully it means something! I'm testing Monday morning I think so not that long to goClick to expand...
> 
> Are you absolutely dying to test like I was LOL. <3 Monday sounds perfect, eeep so excited to hear!! :happydance: I have a good feeling for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you thank you! Yes I really am. My son was in daycare today and I kept wanting to test because I had nothing else to do! I've also had cramps on and off today so I'm hoping it is implantation pain. Fx!Click to expand...


Remember I was having cramps at 7dpo and that's when I got my BFP! Not to make you want to test more but, yeah! :D


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> Next tuesday on the 21st! Doc wants to do it early so we can see how far I am, by then I may be almost 5 weeks! We'll see lol
> 
> 
> How are you doing?! Any news? FX so hard for you!!:happydance:
> 
> Thank you! I've been having some cramps and twinges today. Plus creamy cm. Hopefully it means something! I'm testing Monday morning I think so not that long to goClick to expand...
> 
> Are you absolutely dying to test like I was LOL. <3 Monday sounds perfect, eeep so excited to hear!! :happydance: I have a good feeling for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you thank you! Yes I really am. My son was in daycare today and I kept wanting to test because I had nothing else to do! I've also had cramps on and off today so I'm hoping it is implantation pain. Fx!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Remember I was having cramps at 7dpo and that's when I got my BFP! Not to make you want to test more but, yeah! :DClick to expand...

Maaaybe I should test with FMU tomorrow..just to see..??


----------



## bombshellmom

You could!! Just remember not to be disappointed if BFN!! I'm probably further along than I think so who knows lol!!!

FX!!!!!! <3 :happydance:


----------



## apaki

It was a bfn.. but I didn't think it was going to be positive anyway.. going to wait till Monday now :)


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> It was a bfn.. but I didn't think it was going to be positive anyway.. going to wait till Monday now :)

Yes!! :) Monday seems so far away lol.


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> It was a bfn.. but I didn't think it was going to be positive anyway.. going to wait till Monday now :)
> 
> Yes!! :) Monday seems so far away lol.Click to expand...

Now hubby says he will be travelling from Sunday evening to Tuesday evening :( so I can either test Sunday 11dpo or wait till Wednesday and a missed period. Gah! :(

How are you feeling? :)


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> It was a bfn.. but I didn't think it was going to be positive anyway.. going to wait till Monday now :)
> 
> Yes!! :) Monday seems so far away lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Now hubby says he will be travelling from Sunday evening to Tuesday evening :( so I can either test Sunday 11dpo or wait till Wednesday and a missed period. Gah! :(
> 
> How are you feeling? :)Click to expand...

UGH!!! When did you get BFP with your LO?? Maybe you can still get a BFP at 11dpo that's 2 days early of your AF...possible? 

I'm feeling ok, bit dehydrated I keep getting shoulder aches! That and DH was supposed to get paid yesterday but his direct deposit didn't work so now we are still stuck waiting for his check to come in the slow ass mail. We desperately need that check as we have bills overdue and barely food left! 3 weeks without a check is harsh lol


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> It was a bfn.. but I didn't think it was going to be positive anyway.. going to wait till Monday now :)
> 
> Yes!! :) Monday seems so far away lol.Click to expand...
> 
> Now hubby says he will be travelling from Sunday evening to Tuesday evening :( so I can either test Sunday 11dpo or wait till Wednesday and a missed period. Gah! :(
> 
> How are you feeling? :)Click to expand...
> 
> UGH!!! When did you get BFP with your LO?? Maybe you can still get a BFP at 11dpo that's 2 days early of your AF...possible?
> 
> I'm feeling ok, bit dehydrated I keep getting shoulder aches! That and DH was supposed to get paid yesterday but his direct deposit didn't work so now we are still stuck waiting for his check to come in the slow ass mail. We desperately need that check as we have bills overdue and barely food left! 3 weeks without a check is harsh lolClick to expand...

Oh damn. I hope the check comes soon.

I tested again today and got a bfn. But last pregnancy I got a BFN even at 10dpo and a positive the day after my missed period..


----------



## bombshellmom

I know! LOL still no check..


But wow! With DD I never took a test I just went in to the doctor's and with my mc I took one either the day before AF or the day of AF ...not sure. But FX still crossed the BFP shows!! TWW sucks! 
Here's a photo that I looked at everyday lol. It's kinda interesting but I guess it tells you what's going on everyday after O day!
 



Attached Files:







attachment.php.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## apaki

So I could have implanted just yesterday or today.. and my bfp may still come! Thanks for this.. I've been feeling quite low today :(


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> So I could have implanted just yesterday or today.. and my bfp may still come! Thanks for this.. I've been feeling quite low today :(

Yes!! Your BFP could still come, you're only 9dpo! I have a cousin who tested on 9dpo with BFN then got a BFP on 10dpo! Keep the faith, girl! :):happydance:


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> So I could have implanted just yesterday or today.. and my bfp may still come! Thanks for this.. I've been feeling quite low today :(
> 
> Yes!! Your BFP could still come, you're only 9dpo! I have a cousin who tested on 9dpo with BFN then got a BFP on 10dpo! Keep the faith, girl! :):happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs: how are you today?


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> So I could have implanted just yesterday or today.. and my bfp may still come! Thanks for this.. I've been feeling quite low today :(
> 
> Yes!! Your BFP could still come, you're only 9dpo! I have a cousin who tested on 9dpo with BFN then got a BFP on 10dpo! Keep the faith, girl! :):happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: how are you today?Click to expand...

Alright lol we got the check finally but now the bank is holding until tomorrow FML!
How are you? Feeling anything?:)


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> So I could have implanted just yesterday or today.. and my bfp may still come! Thanks for this.. I've been feeling quite low today :(
> 
> Yes!! Your BFP could still come, you're only 9dpo! I have a cousin who tested on 9dpo with BFN then got a BFP on 10dpo! Keep the faith, girl! :):happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: how are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> Alright lol we got the check finally but now the bank is holding until tomorrow FML!
> How are you? Feeling anything?:)Click to expand...

Seriously?! That sucks :(
My signs currently are creamy cm, cramping and moodiness. I've never really had cramps before my period is due so hoping that's good!


----------



## bombshellmom

GIRL those sound like good signs! I was having cramps too, are they in your thighs, and lower back as well?? Any pinching pains ?:)

FX! I still have lots of creamy cm which is what I call pregnant cm lol..it all sounds very promising! :baby:
Do you know when your due date would be?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> GIRL those sound like good signs! I was having cramps too, are they in your thighs, and lower back as well?? Any pinching pains ?:)
> 
> FX! I still have lots of creamy cm which is what I call pregnant cm lol..it all sounds very promising! :baby:
> Do you know when your due date would be?

FF says March 30th! Yes had some pinching pains 8&9dpo in my pelvic area.. fx that's a good sign. I hope the cm is too! Just 4 days till I can test again!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> GIRL those sound like good signs! I was having cramps too, are they in your thighs, and lower back as well?? Any pinching pains ?:)
> 
> FX! I still have lots of creamy cm which is what I call pregnant cm lol..it all sounds very promising! :baby:
> Do you know when your due date would be?
> 
> FF says March 30th! Yes had some pinching pains 8&9dpo in my pelvic area.. fx that's a good sign. I hope the cm is too! Just 4 days till I can test again!Click to expand...

I'm telling you girl, I have a good feeling!! :happydance: I'm like anxious to know for you too lol! Was your DS early or late or right on time?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> GIRL those sound like good signs! I was having cramps too, are they in your thighs, and lower back as well?? Any pinching pains ?:)
> 
> FX! I still have lots of creamy cm which is what I call pregnant cm lol..it all sounds very promising! :baby:
> Do you know when your due date would be?
> 
> FF says March 30th! Yes had some pinching pains 8&9dpo in my pelvic area.. fx that's a good sign. I hope the cm is too! Just 4 days till I can test again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you girl, I have a good feeling!! :happydance: I'm like anxious to know for you too lol! Was your DS early or late or right on time?Click to expand...

Aww thank you! <3

He was two weeks early! What about your DD?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> GIRL those sound like good signs! I was having cramps too, are they in your thighs, and lower back as well?? Any pinching pains ?:)
> 
> FX! I still have lots of creamy cm which is what I call pregnant cm lol..it all sounds very promising! :baby:
> Do you know when your due date would be?
> 
> FF says March 30th! Yes had some pinching pains 8&9dpo in my pelvic area.. fx that's a good sign. I hope the cm is too! Just 4 days till I can test again!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm telling you girl, I have a good feeling!! :happydance: I'm like anxious to know for you too lol! Was your DS early or late or right on time?Click to expand...

YOU WERE RIGHT!!!!!!!! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







10DPO.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 3









20150718_095222.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## bombshellmom

YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo: omg I KNEW it! I knew you were going to get that BFP! Congrats girl! <3


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo: omg I KNEW it! I knew you were going to get that BFP! Congrats girl! <3

Thank you!!!!! :hugs: I was really bummed yesterday and you really helped me through it. We can be bump buddies :happydance::cloud9:

want to move over to the pregnancy buddies forum? :happydance:


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo: omg I KNEW it! I knew you were going to get that BFP! Congrats girl! <3
> 
> Thank you!!!!! :hugs: I was really bummed yesterday and you really helped me through it. We can be bump buddies :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> want to move over to the pregnancy buddies forum? :happydance:Click to expand...

YES! Sounds good! :) which ones have you joined?


----------



## apaki

bombshellmom said:


> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo: omg I KNEW it! I knew you were going to get that BFP! Congrats girl! <3
> 
> Thank you!!!!! :hugs: I was really bummed yesterday and you really helped me through it. We can be bump buddies :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> want to move over to the pregnancy buddies forum? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! Sounds good! :) which ones have you joined?Click to expand...

March monkeys and one called having #2 in March or something which is smaller!


----------



## bombshellmom

apaki said:


> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> apaki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bombshellmom said:
> 
> 
> YAYYYYY!!!!!!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::hugs2::wohoo: omg I KNEW it! I knew you were going to get that BFP! Congrats girl! <3
> 
> Thank you!!!!! :hugs: I was really bummed yesterday and you really helped me through it. We can be bump buddies :happydance::cloud9:
> 
> want to move over to the pregnancy buddies forum? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! Sounds good! :) which ones have you joined?Click to expand...
> 
> March monkeys and one called having #2 in March or something which is smaller!Click to expand...

Ok I will see ya over there!:)


----------



## LaBamba

Hi girls can I join you :)

I'm tentatively/loosely trying for number 2 as I have a very high needs daughter who is 2.5y and I'm still quite traumatized from her first 18 months and she STILL is an awful sleeper but I really don't want to wait too much longer as no idea how long it will take to fall pregnant

Been charting 3 months and am currently 7dpo

I felt pregnant first cycle off pill with my daughter but am in no rush this time (the fear of another colicky baby I can't get past)


----------



## bombshellmom

Hey labamba! Come join this thread, this one is pretty dead lol!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-groups/2320403-new-here-ttc-2-anyone-else-19.html#post35873645


----------

